# I hate to ask, but...



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Does anybody know of any SD orgs in WI that help handlers certify their own dogs, or have program dogs that AREN'T Retrievers?


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Jackie, sorry I didn't answer sooner but I'm sending you a PM.


----------

